# Getting back into Guppies.



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

So after a year without owning any guppies, I have been thinking about starting over. So today I am going to get some guppies, and start raising them again. I can tell you I miss raising them so much! That was always one of the funnest things I have ever did for fish tanks! Well besides my way super cool 55g :O I am going to keep them with my shrimp I think. Because that is my most planted tank and I know the shrimp will not eat them  I do not think that it would be a good idea to keep them in my Krib tank. I wish that I could keep my Kribs in a 10g but I know I cant. So what colors do you guys think I should get?


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

Honestly, rule-of-thumb, keeping guppy fry with shrimp isn't the best idea. Well first, what kinda of shrimp are they?

To answer your color question, my favorites are cobra males, and black or blue females.


----------



## Angels (Nov 30, 2011)

Yes, I know that its not best to keep them with shrimp. They are cherry shrimp. And the fry will not be kept in the same tank as the shrimp. Over the years (about 5 years) I have raised about 10,000 Guppies.


----------

